# Pop-up bale loader question



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey gang

I have a couple of pop-up loaders (one to fix; one for parts) that I got recently. The first one (ended as a "parts machine" when I couldn't find lift links for it) is standing up (actually I got it some time ago & don't really recall how I stood it up). Most recent one is laying down in transport position but I need to stand it up & replace a couple of chain links on it. The chain tension adjustment is on the hitch end so ideally I need to stand it up, fix the chain, lay it back down (at least partially) to adjust the chain & then stand it up to operational position. Since I'll probably never leave this place with it I may never need to lower it again.

My question is what's the easiest way to raise & lower one of these? I have a forklift but it don't go high enough (probably will be about 3' of slack in the chain I hook to the forklift if I go that route) and that looks like it'll make for quite a jolt when it breaks balance. BTW I have to work alone usually; no help available (I had to load, unload & stack 46 bales in the 103 F heat today) & that's a pretty good chore at 67 yrs old; want this thing operational before I bale again!

Any tips appreciated!

Lew


----------



## saltwater (Mar 26, 2010)

Lew, is there anything you have around your place that you can pick up with the forklift that would effectively raise your lift point? Basically make a stinger or gin pole on your forklift. Make sure what ever you use is chained on to your lift so it won't come off. You may have to use a come-a-long or chainhoist to get it part way then use the forklift for the final lift. It has actually been so long since I used a pop up that I don't remember how I used to raise and lower it.


----------



## Cannon (Aug 18, 2009)

2 guys should be able to stand it up. just grab it and hand over hand and it should stand up. And why adjust chain while its up, adjust it on the ground and stand it up.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Thanks guys; big problem is I very seldom have anyone here to help me. I'm stuck alone most of the time. As to adjusting it while down that sounds logical but replacing the 2 missing links (someone has replaced 2 of the lift links with plain ones) will be much simpler with it standing up I think?

Lew


----------



## sackett (Sep 28, 2010)

hi do you have a picture of your loader? a friend bought one and i was wondering if it is the same? if so where do you get parts?


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

Yeah; check out Bale loader pictures by lewbest - Photobucket. I know of no source for parts; thyat's why I picked up the second one (but it ended up being better than the original so now the original is the parts machine

Lew


----------



## sackett (Sep 28, 2010)

lewbest said:


> Yeah; check out Bale loader pictures by lewbest - Photobucket. I know of no source for parts; thyat's why I picked up the second one (but it ended up being better than the original so now the original is the parts machine
> 
> Lew


thanks.it looks like the one he picked up.Is your an allied?


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

I have an ancient John Deere 990 bale loader that works exactly the same way. If I get a rocking momentum going, I can tip it by myself otherwise it's easier with 2 people. Looking at your pictures, I'll bet that bale busted when it hit the trailer. I have found that only tight bales are suitable for running through the loader. Loose bales get the banana effect when they turn on their sides at the top platform. I found some chain links for mine at the local ag parts dealer. I cut some pieces of 1/8" x 1-1/2" flatbar and welded them onto the side of the links to make replacements for some links that had broken spikes. Biggest problem was separating the chain links.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

sackett said:


> thanks.it looks like the one he picked up.Is your an allied?


No idea what brand; can't find a name/number plate on it

Lew


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

DKFarms said:


> <<snip>> Looking at your pictures, I'll bet that bale busted when it hit the trailer. I have found that only tight bales are suitable for running through the loader. Loose bales get the banana effect when they turn on their sides at the top platform. I found some chain links for mine at the local ag parts dealer. I cut some pieces of 1/8" x 1-1/2" flatbar and welded them onto the side of the links to make replacements for some links that had broken spikes. Biggest problem was separating the chain links.


Yeah I gotta get the bales tightened way tighter. I was just "playing" with some old broken bales (re-baled them) but I'm still getting this old baler set right; tighten the tension levers bout 3 turns every time I bale so far. Looks like I'll get one more cutting if freeze holds off til mid November like it usually does. I'm going to an auction Saturday; hope to find a trailer so I can go back to Louisiana & pick up that 315 NH and get it going before next cutting; think it should do better than the old IH baler (though the IH is ready to go if necessary).

Lew


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

So just where in Louisiana are you going to pick that baler up, old buddy, old pal, old friend? Is it near my house? If you tell me now, I can get there before you and buy it out from under you so I don't have to spend 20K on a new JD 348 next spring. 
My old NH 273 is still pumping 'em out but bale inconsistency is a problem that I am tired of fighting. I have also increased my square bale market considerably and I need something that can put them on the ground faster. So now where did you say you were getting that baler from??????????


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

It's near Baton Rouge. Problem for you is that it's already bought & paid for









Lew


----------



## DKFarms (Aug 11, 2008)

Dang, that's only 60 or so miles away. Don't know how I could have missed a deal like that. Didn't see it in the market bulletin. You'll be passing within 5 miles of my house on the way back home so if you want to stop and gloat, give me a buzz.


----------



## lewbest (Dec 9, 2009)

DKFarms said:


> Dang, that's only 60 or so miles away. Don't know how I could have missed a deal like that. Didn't see it in the market bulletin. You'll be passing within 5 miles of my house on the way back home so if you want to stop and gloat, give me a buzz.


I found it on craigslist posted as a "parts machine"; there don't look to be much wrong with it though. I'll give you a shout when I head that direction; went to the auction yard this afternoonbut you might know there are NO gooseneck flatbeds so far (sale is tomorrow morning







I found one trailer near home but it's not really what I want (would prefer a dovetail with ramps; this is not dovetail & has some homemade wooden ramps)

Lew


----------

